

Facebook Chat Launches, For Some - r7000
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/06/facebook-chat-enters-pre-release-beta/

======
neilk
Maybe for people who are deeply into Facebook, this is the cat's meow, but
this actually makes life more difficult for me, the occasional user. The last
thing I need in my life are friends on yet another incompatible IM network.

Facebook is okay, but I'm not giving up the rest of the internet just to
interact with their precious social graph. Do they really think otherwise?

------
GavinB
It's available in my network. I couldn't find it at first, it fits in at the
bottom of the screen like a browser toolbar. It acts very much like gchat in
gmail.

------
gustaf
this is great. if they could open up the network fast I'd be happier.

~~~
aston
Looks like it's pounding the server enough as it is.

------
lpgauth
No luck for me :(

